# My GMPP may have just paid for itself



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

So I booked my 2014 CTD (has just under 66,000 km's on it) to go in on Friday because I had a CEL and a "service side detection system warning". There had also been a squeaking blower fan noise that I had mentioned a few times, but was always told that they couldn't replicate it and there was a rattle from underneath the car at highway speeds that I'd mentioned before and gotten told "cannot replicate." I figured as it needed to go in for the CEL and the side detection system, I'd mention the rattle and squeak again. On Friday morning I start it up to drive it to the dealer, and another warning appears on the dash. "Service power steering."

I go into the dealer and mention all of these issues and showed the service rep the squeak in the blower fan and thankfully she actually heard it! I let her know about everything else and she pulls it up and says that the Nox sensor recall still needs to be done to and she'll call me with the information on everything else. At this point, I'm thinking that it's maybe a sensor for the CEL and a software update for the side detection system and power steering. I was very wrong lol. 

She calls me back and says that the following needs to be replaced: DEF tank heater, power steering module, blind spot monitoring module, the blower fan, and of course the Nox sensor that is on recall. 

They didn't have any of the parts on hand, so it will go back in Monday morning to have everything done. Unfortunately, they still can't replicate the rattle sound on the highway, but oddly enough, I couldn't replicate it either when I drove it home on Friday. They said they'll check again for it on Monday. 

I'm not sure what all of these parts cost and what the labour would've been, but the extended bumper to bumper warranty was about $2,000 and is good for 7 years or 160,000 km's. So if I'm the first 6,000 km's of the extended warranty, all of this already needs to be replaced, I'm thinking that buying it was a good call.

I find it kind of weird that pretty much everything decided to go at the same time, but it works out better for me. The GMPP has a $200 deductible, so if it was separate times for everything, I would've been paying $200/time instead of just $200 for it all. 

Also, side note, I don't think many people here are from Edmonton, but if you are, I've always found Westgate Chevrolet to be fantastic to deal with.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> So I booked my 2014 CTD (has just under 66,000 km's on it) to go in on Friday because I had a CEL and a "service side detection system warning". There had also been a squeaking blower fan noise that I had mentioned a few times, but was always told that they couldn't replicate it and there was a rattle from underneath the car at highway speeds that I'd mentioned before and gotten told "cannot replicate." I figured as it needed to go in for the CEL and the side detection system, I'd mention the rattle and squeak again. On Friday morning I start it up to drive it to the dealer, and another warning appears on the dash. "Service power steering."
> 
> I go into the dealer and mention all of these issues and showed the service rep the squeak in the blower fan and thankfully she actually heard it! I let her know about everything else and she pulls it up and says that the Nox sensor recall still needs to be done to and she'll call me with the information on everything else. At this point, I'm thinking that it's maybe a sensor for the CEL and a software update for the side detection system and power steering. I was very wrong lol.
> 
> ...


Good call indeed. I have the 5 year 100,000km on my Diesel. Keep us updated on how it goes! Best of luck.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've got the seven year / 160,000 km / zero deductible GMPP.

Also had both side blindzone detection modules, DEF tank, sensors, etc. replaced. 

Currently at 90,000 km.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Good purchase, good protection!. The $200 deductible is kind of hefty, I would have gone with the Zero. My first dealer tried to stick me with the $100 plan. I was under the impression however the deductible applies per covered component, not per visit?


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Good purchase, good protection!. The $200 deductible is kind of hefty, I would have gone with the Zero. My first dealer tried to stick me with the $100 plan. I was under the impression however the deductible applies per covered component, not per visit?


Nope! I made sure to clarify that it's per visit, not per component. I would've chosen a zero deductible, but I didn't actually know until after I got the warranty that the deductible was $200. The dealer I bought the car from was really sleezy (it wasn't Westgate). They tried to hide the cost of the warranty in the monthly payments and were originally going to charge $4000 for it and not even tell me what the cost was! Took a lot of fighting and almost cost the deal, but I got it down to $2000 and then it just turned out it had a $200 deductible. Not my preference, but still better than having to pay the full cost


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Absolutely right!

DEFINITIONSWhen the following terms appear in all capital letters and bold print, they have these meanings:"CLAIM" refers to any COST for which YOU seek payment or reimbursement from US under this Agreement."COST" refers to the usual and fair charges for parts and labor to repair or replace a covered part or perform a coveredservice."DEDUCTIBLE" as identified on page 1, is the amount YOU pay per repair visit for repairs covered by this Agreement. Ifthe same covered part fails again, no DEDUCTIBLE will apply."FAILURE" refers to the inability of an original or like replacement part covered by this Agreement to function in normalservice."VEHICLE" refers to the covered VEHICLE as identified on page 1


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is why I purchase the extended service contracts as well.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We just had the Service Side Detection System message come back on. Since they fixed it under warranty (and then again afterwards because it was a warranty repair), I'm going to try and see if they'll treat it as a warranty repair again.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

For the rattle under the car at highway speeds - check to make sure your under body panels are tight and not missing any bolts.


----------



## Milliwatt Rob (Nov 4, 2016)

I once had an under car rattle in a Infiniti. Turned out to be a broken mount on an exhaust system heat shield.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Do the diesels use the same underfloor panels that were found on the eco?

There was a service bulliten for them rattling at speed and a series of steps required to eliminate it.

Rob


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

From what I can tell, they're the same part.

When was the recall? If prior to the CTD release, they probably fixed it. Unless it's just a TSB not due to design.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine started rattling when the dealership forgot to reinstall the bolt at the front of the panel that hides the fuel filter. All the rest were tight, but it still rattled when air got under there just the right way.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

diesel said:


> Mine started rattling when the dealership forgot to reinstall the bolt at the front of the panel that hides the fuel filter. All the rest were tight, but it still rattled when air got under there just the right way.


I told them that I was pretty sure it was the underbody panel, the last time it was in they said that they tightened everything up so it should be good. It still rattled though. They said that they'd check again for it today. My solution for it may just be to take the dumb thing off. Other than a little bit of help for fuel economy, does it really do anything?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I told them that I was pretty sure it was the underbody panel, the last time it was in they said that they tightened everything up so it should be good. It still rattled though. They said that they'd check again for it today. My solution for it may just be to take the dumb thing off. Other than a little bit of help for fuel economy, does it really do anything?


Its more than a little bit of help for fuel economy. It's a huge aero improvement. 

Like @diesel said, it probably just needs to be tightened. There are a lot of fasteners, easy to miss one.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My CTD doesn't have the blind spot monitoring, but sounds like that goes bad a little often. I would have preferred mine had it but if they just cause trouble I wouldn't want it.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> My CTD doesn't have the blind spot monitoring, but sounds like that goes bad a little often. I would have preferred mine had it but if they just cause trouble I wouldn't want it.


At the time I bought mine, I wanted every possible option. After owning it for three years now, there are definitely some tings I could've gone without. I probably still would've taken the "safety package" (included the blind spot monitoring, cross path detection, etc) as I really like that feature, but I don't think I would've gotten nav, upgraded stereo, or sunroof. I think I've opened the sunroof less than 10 times in the 3 years I've owned the car and the nav is pretty bad. Just using a phone or hand held gps is way better. Live and learn I guess. I know now that on my next car, I will not be opting for the sunroof unless you have to get it to get some other option.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

mine has the convience package, which I think was power driver seat and back up camera, was the only option, mine is black, maybe that was an option I don't recall. I am very happy with using my phone for nav, works well. I do like the Apple Play stuff on the gen 2, but I don't have that. I mostly like the way it drives and the power and economy so far.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The aero panels are loose even when the fasteners are tight in some cases.
It was a service bulletin from 2012 or 2013.....not a recall.....one of those FYI things the corporation sends out through tech-line.

Shakey memory on this one.....something about foam strips with one sided adehesive attached to floor to keep the panelstight against the fasteners.

Rob


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Well haven't got going fast enough yet to test if the rattle is still there, but I'm betting it is as the paperwork says "cannot duplicate". I got everything else done though. It looks like there was 5.6 hours of labour and about $1300 worth of parts (I got the parts prices off of www.gmpartsdepot.ca and looked at what the full retail price was and not the discounted price. When I say $1300 worth of parts and 5.6 hours of labour, that's including the recall for the NOx sensor, which obviously would've been covered without warranty. So I'm going to guess that without warranty I probably would've had a $1500 bill. If the NOx sensor wasn't a recall and I didn't have warranty, it probably would've been more like a $2300 bill. Labour here is $150/hr. Everything seems to work good now though. I'm so used to the fan motor squeaking that keep on thinking it's off when it's on the lower settings. Definitely nice to have everything back to working the way it should.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You guys made me do some serious searching: TechLink, (enter GM TechLink in your searchbar) archive to July 2013, rattle/thump underfloor above 45 mph. Volume 15, No.7.
Suggested fixes are given.

Rob


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

Robby said:


> You guys made me do some serious searching: TechLink, (enter GM TechLink in your searchbar) archive to July 2013, rattle/thump underfloor above 45 mph. Volume 15, No.7.
> Suggested fixes are given.
> 
> Rob


http://m.gm.oemdtc.com/TechLink/TechLink2013Jul.pdf









Thanks for the information Robby, my Cruze is going in the shop for this very rattle. It's very annoying. It was in the shop a few weeks ago for some replacement tires and I forgot to mention this to them. :/


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

GMPP for $2000?? $200 deductible?? My GMPP from a Chevy dealer was $1100 for 7 years of coverage and my deductible is $100....maybe the pricing is different up yonder in Canada I guess....glad your warranty has come through though! I have yet to use mine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Well haven't got going fast enough yet to test if the rattle is still there, but I'm betting it is as the paperwork says "cannot duplicate". I got everything else done though. It looks like there was 5.6 hours of labour and about $1300 worth of parts (I got the parts prices off of www.gmpartsdepot.ca and looked at what the full retail price was and not the discounted price. When I say $1300 worth of parts and 5.6 hours of labour, that's including the recall for the NOx sensor, which obviously would've been covered without warranty. So I'm going to guess that without warranty I probably would've had a $1500 bill. If the NOx sensor wasn't a recall and I didn't have warranty, it probably would've been more like a $2300 bill. Labour here is $150/hr. Everything seems to work good now though. I'm so used to the fan motor squeaking that keep on thinking it's off when it's on the lower settings. Definitely nice to have everything back to working the way it should.


Glad to hear it paid off and you're back on the road! Thanks for the update.


----------

